# Musky Line



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

I just relined all 3 of my trolling poles. Used three kinds tryin to figure out which is best. 1) Berkley Big Game 50 lb 2) Power Pro 50 lb 3)Spiderwire invisabraid Ultracast 40 lb. What ya guys think of the three and is there anything i should try next time instead? The power pro looks great but we'll see how it produces soon enough


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Any new guys out there makesure you use a strong liter, we use 80lb flouro by musky innovations or make them ourselves outa 80lb flouro.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

scroll down on this forum to "flouro leader help" there is a great link for "lee tauchens knot". ive always crimped them in the past , but this knot seems to be very good..! the lines sound ok. i use 80 lb p.p. for trolling and have since switched to 65 lb tuf line as a trolling and casting application. i tried 50 lb. pp once for casting and it was terrible but should be ok for trolling..a popular line that alot of guys use is berkely xt low vis green{30 lb} i am trying it this year. i love the confidence i get from braid because you can reel in trees with the stuff and get snagged lures back more easily. but i am still gonna try the xt this year. maybe it hides better than the braid..?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I was using 65# PowerPro but this year I re spooled with 65# Stren Superbraid in Hi Vis Gold. I like to be able to see the line and use 100lb fluoro leaders. I used 14# Stren on my eye jigging rod and really liked it better than the PowerPro so I switched this year. You can pick up two 300 yd spools for 39.99 + shipping on Ebay. Magnus, have you been out this year?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I use 30# Berkley XT and 50# 7 strand twist weld leaders when trolling in rocks and dead falls. When trolling open water I do not use a leader


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a rookie at all of this so my question is why not use a wire leader. By the way I am in the decesion making process of rod and reel. Will be fishing Leesville or Peidmont trolling mostly.

I think I want to get aAbu Gracia and a Ugly Stick casting rod. Cabelas has one on there web site on sale.

Your thoughts,,

Thanks,

BC


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

I use 80# cortland spectron. Haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been using Mason Tiger Braid for years (50 to 80lb.)...awesome stuff. I'm not a big fan of Power Pro simply because I don't like the feel of it...its too rough for me. Other than that, Power Pro is excellent braided line. The Lines that I prefer are Tiger Braid, Tuff-Line and Spiderwire Stealth. All of the above are smooth and durable....If you're not used to trolling or fishing with braid, keep in mind that you have to adjust and compensate your drag for the 0 stretch factor of the braid.

I have also used and still use Cortland Musky Master braided dacron. In certain situations (epecially shallow water trolling). This line has a heavy diameter and stretches somewhat, but its nice to keep your bait up above submerged vegetation while trolling. I haven't used mono since the late 80s. IMO its obsolete.

_"I am a rookie at all of this so my question is why not use a wire leader. By the way I am in the decesion making process of rod and reel. Will be fishing Leesville or Peidmont trolling mostly."_

To answer your above Q...there is really no reason NOT to use a quality wire leader. I have and still use my own, hand tied and coated(black) 7 strand wire leaders. IMHO, flourocarbon for muskie fishing is nothing but another gimmick. I don't see the advantage and trust me, I've experimented enough with both. The key is that you use a quality ball bearing swivel and snap such as the Sampo for example and make sure that all of your connections are secure. Good Luck!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I use fluoro leaders mostly because they hold up better. I used the same two 3' leaders on my trolling rods all year last year. It was getting expensive replacing the wire ones but I guess it wouldn't be as bad if I had made my own then.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried that Shakespeare "Cajun" co-polymer line?
I bought a spool of 40lb to give a try...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Been using Power Pro with success. No problems with it yet. 

My question is how often do you Power pro users change line?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I got two seasons out of mine. I could have reversed it on the spool but wanted to change to Stren Superbraid.


----------

